# Springfield XD (M) 9mm after 1500 rounds



## Diamondback 2/2 (Aug 28, 2009)

First impressions after purchase was that it was an extremely great deal, coming in a briefcase type carrying case. Including 2 (19rd) magazines, 3 interchangeable back straps, double magazine pouch, paddle holster and a magazine reloader. All at a price of $550 +Tax.

First range day I fired 100 rounds of quality 115gr ball remanufactured ammo and 300 rounds of factory Remington 115gr ball ammo. Both types of ammo grouped decently at 3 to 6 inch groups at 25 yards (6 inch groups I feel was shooter error). I fired these groups slow fire at strings of 5 rounds in 2 minutes.

Second day at the range I fired 300 rounds of the remanufactured ammo and 200 rounds of the Rem ammo. I shot at ranges from 5 to 50 yards on 6 inch steel plate racks. At 50 yards I was about was dropping 4 to 5 plates out of 6 with 1 round per a plate. At 25 yards and in I was 90% 1 round per a plate (misses were shooter error and plates not falling after being hit).

Third day I fired 200 rounds of Federal 115gr ball ammo. I fired from 7 to 15 yards rapid fire and was able to stay on a 6-inch “shoot n see” targets 100% with all rounds. 

Fourth day I fired 200 rounds of Federal 115gr ball ammo. I fired at 25 yards slow fire and was able to stay on a 6 inch “shoot n see” and maintained groups of 3 to 4 inches.

Today I fired 200 rounds of Federal 115gr ball ammo. I fired at 10 yards on three B27 type targets, I multi target engagement (100rd) and body armor (100rd) drills. I was able to stay in the 10 rings on the rapid fire and body armor drill and dropped only 3 headshots in total.

My over all thoughts on the pistol are that it is well worth the money and a very accurate for a $550 price tag. My dislikes of the pistol are the horn of the back strap (too small) and the trigger has a long pull. The trigger is manageable, but has affected my accuracy. The back strap has caused me to change my grip slightly, but is very comfortable shooting one handed.

I have had 7 stovepipes through out the 1500 rounds and I feel it is possibly the magazine. It was always on the last round and the same magazine. Could be the tension of the magazine spring once fully extended.

All in all I am looking forward to shooting it tomorrow and plan to use it in some up coming IDPA matches around my area. Anyone who is looking to try something new and inexpensive I would recommend this pistol…


----------



## ComingBack (Aug 28, 2009)

x2 on the reccomendation...I have a xd9 sub-compact with Trijicon night sights.  Good gun.


----------

